

6starts.com: simplify your life. Critique? - omarish
http://6starts.com

======
tower10
My first impression is that this doesn't do much that Firefox doesn't already
do (ok, maybe Opera/Chrome style thumbnail quick start but I don't care too
much for that anyway). There's no compelling reason for me to come back.

Maybe if you can expand on the shortcut idea, something along the lines of
what Ubiquity is doing, then you might have something that appeals to the
hacker crowd. Honestly though, I think you'll have a tough time creating
something that goes beyond what all the other start page sites out there are
doing.

Nice URL btw, like the alliteration.

------
pclark
* the url box at the top ... I assumed that added websites to the boxes below (it takes you to the url)

* the text in said url box doesn't empty on focus

* the problem with putting focus on url box automagically means I can't "launch" into your websites #1 - #6 via my keyboard without changing focus away from url box. Catch 22.

* I made an account .. how do I add websites to the quick launch things?

* I'm not making a recommendation - I'm sending a recommendation. I thought "make" would generate a list of recommendations for /me/.

* Kudos on not requiring email verification :)

~~~
omarish
* the url box at the top ... I assumed that added websites to the boxes below (it takes you to the url)

Yeah, it takes you to the url and then adds it to your list of starts.

* the text in said url box doesn't empty on focus

Really? Which browser are you using?

* the problem with putting focus on url box automagically means I can't "launch" into your websites #1 - #6 via my keyboard without changing focus away from url box. Catch 22.

* I made an account .. how do I add websites to the quick launch things?

Well, the idea is you would type in the url to go to the site, and next time
you're there it will be presented on your list of starts. I think you make a
good point: I need to decide that the url bar does either/or.

* I'm not making a recommendation - I'm sending a recommendation. I thought "make" would generate a list of recommendations for /me/.

Yeah, this feature was to send things to your friends. I should probably do a
better job marking it up and making it clear what things do.

* Kudos on not requiring email verification :)

Thanks! I actually put a substantial amount of effort into letting people use
the site without even having to register.

Thanks for the comments -- I really appreciate it.

~~~
pclark
no - thank you for making it. I think its awesome when people make nifty
little web apps, even more so when they a) engage in discussing of their app,
and b) don't plaster it in ads immediatley.

------
omarish
This is a simple personal homepage I've been working on for a few weekends.
It's a similar concept to Google Chrome's homepage, but I'd like to make it
really lightweight and work in every browser.

What do you think -- how can it be improved? I really do appreciate your
feedback, please don't hesitate to email me at omar.bohsali@gmail.com, or even
call me with your thoughts (703 470 7012). Thanks!

------
vorador
I think that the slogan is a bit ambitious. After all, our lives present way
more complex problems...

------
pclark
you might wanna put "review my web app" in the title of this submission btw,
more eyes maybe

